# Compte US itunes et problème de MAJ des applciations



## RomanoPingu (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je me décide enfin à ouvrir un topic ayant tout essayé par moi même pour régler mon problème avant de vous embêter avec ça.

J'explique le soucis :

j'ai un compte US et un compte FR pour itunes : je n'utilise quasi plus le US depuis plusieurs mois mais le problème est qu'il reste "par défaut" dans l'app store de mon ipad. En effet, alors que le compte itunes de l'itunes est bien le FR (vérifié à maintes reprises, déconnexion/reconnexion, etc ..), lorsque je veux mettre à jour une application depuis l'ipad, ça me demande mon mot de passe (jusque là c'est normal) mais c'est l'adresse mail du compte US qui est prérentrée donc impossible de MAJ l'application.

J'ai tenté les synchronisations avec le mac, connexion/deconnexion sur compte US puis reconnexion sur le compte FR depuis itunes sur le mac, idem depuis l'app store sur l'ipad mais rien à faire, ça persiste.

Si vous avez une piste, je suis preneur.

merci d'avance.


----------



## RomanoPingu (15 Août 2012)

Je fais un petit UP : vraiment personne pour m'aider ?


----------



## RomanoPingu (17 Août 2012)

Je continue mon monologue :

j'avance un peu (enfin, je crois) : après ne restauration, lorsque je veux mettre à jour une application depuis l'ipad, c'est désormais la bonne adresse qui est pré rentrée dans l'app store (celle de mon compte FR) mais lorsque je rentre mon mot de passe, ça me dit "connexion à l'itunes store impossible" ...

Bref, je suis toujours aussi emmerdé


----------

